# Port 25565 wont open



## slimshady122 (Apr 6, 2016)

Ive been trying to open port 25565 but the port just wont open. I've completely disabled my computers firewall, and tried port forwarding in my router.
The internal ip is set to my computer's ipv4(wasn't sure if an internal ip is safe to share).

Any help would be greatly appreciated!:smile:

Machine: Windows 10 
Router: Netgear WNDR4300


----------



## GentleArrow (Aug 10, 2015)

do a tracert yahoo.com via a command prompt and post the results for review.
do a ipconfig /all and post those results also


----------



## slimshady122 (Apr 6, 2016)

here they are, thanks


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

Make sure the MineCraft server is setup to use Port 25565, Start the Server then open a command prompt as administrator. Type *netstat -a* this will show all open ports.


----------



## slimshady122 (Apr 6, 2016)

hmm. it says that port 25565 is listening, not sure if it should say established like most of the other ports that are listed


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

Listening, means your MineCraft Server is up, and waiting to connect to a remote connection. When it does the netstat output will change to Established.

Getting to the outside world can be tricky, if you have a residential internet connection the External IP is going to be Dynamic, and can change without you knowing.

You might want to look at a DynDNS account.


----------



## slimshady122 (Apr 6, 2016)

Thanks, I was able to set up a static IP for my computer in hopes that that would fix the issue. It's still not working though, interestingly enough, whenever I check the port on canyouseeme.org I get a connection time out error. I get this error even when testing port 80, 25, 25565, 53, etc.


----------



## slimshady122 (Apr 6, 2016)

Just realized that my modem is a comcast gateway model SMCD3G-CCR.
I think this being paired with my netgear might be causing all the ports to be blocked.


----------



## GentleArrow (Aug 10, 2015)

You will have to port forward in the Comcast gateway to the static ip of your routers wan port. Then from your router to the minecraft server.

BTW your post of the ipconfig shows only the bottom part when we need to see the top part. Don't care about the tunneling protocol 

The tracert shows a second private router [the Comcast one] at 10.1.10.1

You should note the mac address of your routers wan interface and make a ip reservation in the Comcast router so it gets the same ip every time. Then setup your forwarding and you should be good


----------

